# Mastro para Davis VP2



## XtraNO (18 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Bom dia.
Está para chegar a minha nova estação.
Neste nervoso miudinho que é a espera queria ir comprar um varão e o que mais seja necessário para a fixação do anemómetro. Embora agora viva numa vivenda acho que ainda não é desta que vou ter uma estação instalada segundo as regras, 10m de altura para o anemómetro é muito e a minha casa fica numa espécie de buraco escavado numa encosta, estão a ver o filme? 
Alguém me sabe dizer qual o diâmetro máximo do varão adaptável a uma VP2?
E qual é o comprimento do cabo que vai do anemómetro para o ISS?
Estava a pensar usar um mastro de maior diâmetro para evitar oscilações, embora o anemómetro seja leve vou mesmo assim usar una esticadores. O ISS, esse sim, vai ficar segundo os standards mas não vai ter exposição solar durante todo o dia, especialmente nesta altura do ano porque a casa do vizinho vai fazer sombra durante certas horas do dia. Qual será o mínimo de horas diárias recomendáveis para que o ISS consiga carregar as baterias. A sombra não é má de todo, a minha estação não é aspirada e a sombra iria colmatar essa falha.
Obrigado e cumprimentos à rapaziada.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,

O diâmetro do varão deverá ser entre 32-44mm
O cabo do anemómetro tem 12m.

O facto do ISS apanhar sombra durante parte do dia, irá influenciar (para baixo) os valores da temperatura registados, dependendo também da hora a que apanha essa sombra.. Por alguma razão os standards falam numa localização livre de obstáculos.
Se tiveres os sensores de radiação e UV, os mesmos também vão sofrer influência da sombra.

Quanto ao anemómetro, não sendo a melhor opçãoo, se tiveres hipótese de o colocar a 2-3m acima da cobertura da casa, já não precisas de um mastro de 10m. Podes é não conseguir instalar o ISS depois no chão perto do anemómetro, tinham que ficar separados (cabo maior - há uma extensão; ou um aparelho que envia os dados do anemómetro via wireless para o ISS.

Mas pronto, bem sempre é fácil colocar todos os sensores como deve ser... 




XtraNO disse:


> Bom dia.
> Está para chegar a minha nova estação.
> Neste nervoso miudinho que é a espera queria ir comprar um varão e o que mais seja necessário para a fixação do anemómetro. Embora agora viva numa vivenda acho que ainda não é desta que vou ter uma estação instalada segundo as regras, 10m de altura para o anemómetro é muito e a minha casa fica numa espécie de buraco escavado numa encosta, estão a ver o filme?
> Alguém me sabe dizer qual o diâmetro máximo do varão adaptável a uma VP2?
> ...


----------



## XtraNO (18 Jan 2015 às 17:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O diâmetro do varão deverá ser entre 32-44mm
> O cabo do anemómetro tem 12m.
> ...



Obrigado.
No telhado vai ser impossível porque a casa não é minha e não queria criar confusão, além disso, tão cedo será impossível lá ir 
Não vou ter sensores de radiação e UV. Com base no que escreveste vou pensar na melhor solução.
Cumprimentos


----------

